# BCS: ovd(j)e vs. tu



## Gnoj

I have always wondered if there's some, even a slight difference between these two words.
We have them both in Macedonian as well (slightly different though: ovde(*ka*) and tu*ka*) and they are both considered as standard words with the same meaning "here", as far as my language is concerned.
Anybody?


----------



## DenisBiH

Gnoj said:


> I have always wondered if there's some, even a slight difference between these two words.
> We have them both in Macedonian as well (slightly different though: ovde(*ka*) and tu*ka*) and they are both considered as standard words with the same meaning "here", as far as my language is concerned.
> Anybody?



Only _ovdje _means "here", _tu _is closer to "there" (but nearby). There may be some situations where _tu _could be used for "here" as well (as in e.g. _Tu sam!_), but in general that's the difference.

Here's the definition for tu from HJP, if you understand BCS:



> *1. * (za mjesto) *a. *na mjestu na kojem se nalazi ili blizu kojega je sugovornik *b. *na mjestu koje je nadohvat pogleda ili *izvan najbližega (označenog s ovdje)* govorniku i sugovorniku [_to je tu blizu_; _to se tu dogodilo_; _jesi li tu?_]


----------



## Gnoj

Hm, tvoj me odgovor iznenadio. Šta je onda sa izrazima "Šta je, tu je", "Zagrli me i budi tu", "Da si sada tu, da je isto sve..."? Prvi put čujem da "tu" ustvari znači "there". Kakva je onda razlika među "tu" i "tamo"?


----------



## DenisBiH

Pa kako rekoh ponekad može značiti _ovdje _ali razlika postoji (pogledaj definiciju iz HJP koju sam gore dodao). 

Ja ovdje u ovom postu odgovaram na tvoje pitanje koje je tu iznad. 

Što se tiče _tu _i _tamo_, o tome bismo trebali otvoriti posebnu temu jer imam osjećaj da je malo složenije. Originalno bi trebalo da je bilo:



gdje ("where (at)")kuda ("which route")kamo ("where to")ovdjeovudaovamotutudatamoondjeonudaonamo



Međutim mislim da je samo standardni hrvatski zadržao ove distinkcije u potpunosti, a srpski i bosanski da su pospajali i pogubili ponešto od ovoga i da je nastao "haos". Ako griješim i nije tako bilo neka me neko slobodno ispravi.  

Evo ti definicija tamo za hrvatski iz HJP:



> 1.     u to mjesto, prema tom mjestu, na tu stranu (iz situacije,  prethodnog konteksta ili pomoću geste zna se koje mjesto) [tamo amo (amo  tamo) čas u jednom, čas u drugom smjeru]
> 2.     razg. na tom mjestu; tu







U hrvatskom je dakle _tamo _standardno u značenju *odredišta*, a tek razgovorno/kolokvijalno u značenju *lokacije*. Meni je i ovo drugo značenje sasvim normalno, ali ne znači mi isto što i _tu_,  već ga koristim za nešto dalje lokacije. Izvadim ti poslije zvaničnu  definiciju za bosanski dok se uhvatim rječnika, a u međuvremenu neka  drugi komentiraju.


----------



## Gnoj

Haha, primjer ti je odličan. Na engleski bismo izgubili puno više vremena da bi mi se ovako razjasnilo.


----------



## Duya

Kod svih zamenica ovog tipa (_to, tu, taj, takav, ..._), oblik na t- se obično referiše na mesto/vreme/osobu o kojoj je reč u kontekstu. Na primer, _taj čovek_ označava onog o kojem pričamo, ali ne mora biti fizički prisutan, što bismo očekivali od _ovog čoveka_ (pa i od _onog_). Otud _tu_ ne mora nužno označavati fizičku blizinu referentu.

U engleskom, tu ulogu češće preuzima _there/that_ nego _here/this_; otud mapiranje s našeg "troslojnog" sistema na njihov "dvoslojni" nije jednoznačno.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya, cijenio bih tvoj komentar oko ovoga _tu _i _tamo_.  Je li bila već neka tema o tome, meni se čini kao da jeste?


----------



## Obrens

Ako se ne varam, u mnogim slovenskim jezicima tu znači here, a tam there (ili već reči slične tu i tam). U suštini, _tako_ se i kod nas koristi, iako su istovremeno i deo _tog_ bogatijeg, troslojnog sistema. Čuo sam da se ov-, t- i on- nazivaju i prvim, drugim i trećim licem, mada ne znam da li je _to_ tačno.


----------



## Brainiac

Evo još nekih primera:

Tu gde počinje nebo (Miroslav Antić) - (The place/point) where the sky begins...
Tu gde sam se rodio... - The place in which I was born....


----------

